# Whats up from a Nacogdoches Newbie



## canny (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey folks just thought i'd throw out a hello i'm new to the site but not to bowhunting.


----------



## TeamPBR (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Lot's of good folks and great info here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* canny. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## schultzjm (Jun 6, 2007)

welcome im new to archery talk also but heard lots of good things


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!! Say, do you know Willie P. Richardson?


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Kingdom.


----------



## tamuarcher07 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all I'm new to AT too..I've been looking around the site for a long time, but just now decided to join! canny, your from Nac? I'm orginial from Lufkin..just down the road! glad to see a fellow east texan on!


----------

